
PHP 7 Launch Delayed - velmu
http://news.php.net/php.internals/89100
======
velmu
This is fine obviously as days or weeks won't really make a difference.

Better delay it rather than rush it. The development have been making
excellent progress otherwise and made the schedule stick well.

